# The Rockets



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay be honest where do you rank the Rockets in the West?

I want to know the opinions of others in the Texas Triangle.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1st 2 spots toss between Spurs and Mavs.

3rd spot Utah

4th, 5th, 6th and 7th toss between Phoenix, Houston, Nugs, and Lakers.

The Texas Triangle all playoff bound as of right now. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> 1st 2 spots toss between Spurs and Mavs.
> 
> 3rd spot Utah
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that defense ranks quite a bit in my books, and that's why SAS and DAL occupy 1 and 2 because of their balance between defense and offense.

Utah comes in 3rd because their somewhat inconsistent offense.

The 3rd group is the one that's "iffy" on defense but great on offense.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just wanted to say that defense ranks quite a bit in my books, and that's why SAS and DAL occupy 1 and 2 because of their balance between defense and offense.
> 
> Utah comes in 3rd because their somewhat inconsistent offense.
> 
> *The 3rd group is the one that's "iffy" on defense but great on offense*.


id say houstons defense is far better than iffy and they also have a balanced offense so in my opinion at the moment id say phoenix and houston are the main 2 fighting for the 5th position


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think that the Rockets might wind up only fifth in the regular season, but come playoff time they can beat anyone.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I think that the Rockets might wind up only fifth in the regular season, but come playoff time they can beat anyone.


True, they're (once again) one of those "X-factor" teams that give other teams matchup problems. Obviously, you can hide certain deficiencies for a game, but a series will expose you.

7'5" Chinese people will do that to you. :sadbanana:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs vs. Rockets in the WCF :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> id say houstons defense is far better than iffy and they also have a balanced offense so in my opinion at the moment id say phoenix and houston are the main 2 fighting for the 5th position


Don't get me wrong. I love the Texas Triangle. I am not dissing the Rockets by any means.

It's only 18 games into the season, so I wouldn't be too concerned about it yet. Yao is still learning to contribute more on defense because his offense is already so tremendous, and picking up Battier was probably one of the best move any team can make during the off season.

All said and done, Houston's defense has vastly improved over last year, but there is still more room for work. 

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd put Houston at #5 right behind Phoenix, but with the way Phoenix is playing as of late, they'll be taking the #3 spot from Utah fairly soon. Houston still looks like they are figuring themselves out, but are managing to win games in the process. I know it's the old cliche' saying, but even more so for Houston, it will all boil down to whether or not they can stay healthy all season long. 

Tmac has still yet to look like the Tmac of old, but Yao is making up for that by putting up beastly numbers this year. Their not as deep as DAL, SAS or PHX, but would definitely give any of those teams a run if they were to meet in a 7 game series.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Apparently Houston is leading in 3 defensive categories:

Opponent FG%
Opponent Point
Opponent Assists

While Utah leads in rebounds, and Spurs leads in "opponent FT%" (I can't even consider that a defensive category). There! That shows you how much I know about basketball..... :biggrin: 

The stats say that HOU is one of the top defensive teams in the league, but I don't know why I simply don't feel that way from the games I watched (and I do watch quite a few rockets games). :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'd put Houston at #5 right behind Phoenix, but with the way Phoenix is playing as of late, they'll be taking the #3 spot from Utah fairly soon. Houston still looks like they are figuring themselves out, but are managing to win games in the process. I know it's the old cliche' saying, but even more so for Houston, it will all boil down to whether or not they can stay healthy all season long.
> 
> Tmac has still yet to look like the Tmac of old, but Yao is making up for that by putting up beastly numbers this year. Their not as deep as DAL, SAS or PHX, but would definitely give any of those teams a run if they were to meet in a 7 game series.


Phoenix is playing well with an 80% Amare....

Just wanted to point out that Amare is on MY roster for the GM Draft! :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You and your GM draft....... :bananallama:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> You and your GM draft....... :bananallama:


You and your avatars..... :bananallama:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

<--- The most accurate avatar I have ever had.:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

That's pretty close !


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

croco said:


> I think that the Rockets might wind up only fifth in the regular season, but come playoff time they can beat anyone.


i wouldnt even say that. i still dont think the rockets can beat the spurs. they continually hand our *** to us. if you guys could beat the spurs then let us beat you, that would be great.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i wouldnt even say that. i still dont think the rockets can beat the spurs. they continually hand our *** to us. if you guys could beat the spurs then let us beat you, that would be great.


That will cost you quite a bit......


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i wouldnt even say that. i still dont think the rockets can beat the spurs. they continually hand our *** to us. if you guys could beat the spurs then let us beat you, that would be great.


haha you make it sound easy.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah its the ROckets offense that I am more worried about right now.

McGrady's last game was good but the rest hasnt been so flash ?

Hayes Battier are really better D players than Offesive.

Also on Alston I havent liked many of his choices in offense.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

huh


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Which bit didnt u understand?

It pretty much says the Rockets are a better defensive team then offensive. If you look at the stats. And what the players bring to the table.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

T-Mac out indefinitely with bad back 

I hope it's nothing serious like last year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> T-Mac out indefinitely with bad back
> 
> I hope it's nothing serious like last year.


Bad backs are degenerative in nature. It's hard to believe he'll be free from pain the remainder of his career (and beyond). :wahmbulance:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's time to call AI yet?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What a win for the Rockets in SA, talk about a statement at the right time.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> What a win for the Rockets in SA, talk about a statement at the right time.


I almost dreamed that the Rockets would take that one, and I'll be dipped if they didn't do it. :cheer:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> I almost dreamed that the Rockets would take that one, and I'll be dipped if they didn't do it. :cheer:


And I still dream of Mavs vs. Rockets WCF :clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> And I still dream of Mavs vs. Rockets WCF :clap2:


That would be some serious drama and competition; I45 would be a derby. 








vs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> And I still dream of Mavs vs. Rockets WCF :clap2:


Houston, we have a problem. :brokenhea 

*Yao fractures bone under knee *

Yao Ming will miss *at least six weeks *after fracturing the bone under his right knee in Houston's game against the Los Angeles Clippers on Saturday night.

link


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Man that sucks for the Rockets. This is gonna put them back a bit.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Man that sucks for the Rockets. This is gonna put them back a bit.


I mentioned on the Rockets board that they're not out of it yet - if the supporting cast can keep them from free falling while he and T-Mac are out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> I mentioned on the Rockets board that they're not out of it yet - if the supporting cast can keep them from free falling while he and T-Mac are out.


If they can get at least that eighth spot and T-Mac + Yao are healthy when the playoffs start, they are still as dangerous as anyone, it's all about timing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Houston really playing well without Yao and T-Mac seems to be healthy again.


----------

